# Champions League Outrights



## DavisCup (Jul 27, 2010)

Real Madrid for me


----------



## Jacoby (Sep 3, 2010)

DavisCup said:
			
		

> Real Madrid for me



I'm 2nding that  :mrgreen:


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 3, 2010)

I predict that Chelsea will do the trick this season.


----------



## kerlin (Feb 9, 2011)

With both Manchester United and Barcelona clinching their domestic titles with a week to spare, all eyes can now focus on the Champions League final in Rome. Both managers have the luxury of being able to rest their team in preparation for the final on May 27th and as the Stadio Olimpico prepares to host what is set to be a classic, there is plenty for spread bettors to get excited about. Barca are eyeing a third European title whilst United aim for their fourth and their second in as many years.


----------



## pdani (Feb 9, 2011)

Barcelona for sure... seems to be the best team


----------



## galanov (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Barca it's still favourite...it's from from another world !!!
I predicted the Arsenal - Barca game, yesterday Benfica - VfB Stuttgart  want to see a well placed prediction for today?


----------



## freefootballbetting (Mar 8, 2011)

lowridersti said:
			
		

> I predict that Chelsea will do the trick this season.



me too will also predict that chelsea will do the same trick this season but lets consider also other team.


----------



## vincelam (Mar 25, 2011)

Real madrid


----------



## sports_betting (May 16, 2011)

Real Madrid is also my bet, but barcelona is not bad and Chelsea let us see this year..


----------



## ahmed (May 17, 2011)

Barcelona it is going to be and Barcelona it will be,beating Manchester United in the finals and going to be the winner of the Spanish League along with Champions of the Europe.


----------



## DavisCup (May 18, 2011)

Can Manchester United cause an upset next week?


----------



## maharaja (Oct 19, 2011)

an upset? which is what? losing at home? no way


----------

